# Pirates of the Caribbean: Armada of the Damned Sinks Halfway Through Development



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: Armada of the Damned Sinks Halfway Through Development*
10/15/2010 Written by Jonathan Leack







 
As we nearing the end of the 2010 it becomes steadily more apparent that the year has been full of interesting moves in the video game industry. Several giants including _LittleBigPlanet 2_ and _SOCOM 4_ were pushed into next year, and some games have failed to deliver on promises. Now _Pirates of the Caribbean: Armada of the Damned_ joins the large club of games that have been rattled by this generation’s complexity.
Disney Interactive Studios employee Angela Emery has announced that _Pirates of the Caribbean: Armada of the Damned_ has been cancelled by Disney. The announcement to Kotaku states the following:*“Disney Interactive Studios confirms the cancellation of the Pirates of the Caribbean: Armada of the Damned video game which was scheduled to be released in 2011.”*​While video games based on films typically go the way of the dinosaur, the trailer for _Pirates of the Caribbean: Armada of the Damned_ showed promise. According to additional information a large portion of the team was let go while a few were consolidated into the development team of _Tron_. Hopefully the extra team members means _Tron_ will get an additional spark in the game’s development, but the cancellation is definitely a big disappointment.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, I wander why that decision was made. I hope Tron is really a worthwhile game now.


----------

